# Western NY



## the smoker (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm from Lockport NY and new to smoking so I'm trying to find a place to get good wood and what choices are best. Anyone from the Western NY area that can show me the fire?


----------



## big twig (Oct 2, 2012)

Not from NY but i would check on craigslist and call local tree trimmers. Maybe someone from your neck of the woods will come along soon to help you out.

Good Luck!


----------



## nybbq (Oct 2, 2012)

I’m from NY between Rochester and Syracuse. I like cherry wood best for most of my smoking as It has a nice smoke flavor that is not strong. I would check with anyone selling firewood and craigslist to start.


----------



## LanceR (Oct 2, 2012)

And don't forget the orchards along Lake Ontario for apple, pear etc and the vineyards for grape wood...

Our farm is over SW of Syracuse near Auburn.  If you're over this way shoot me a PM.  We can dig around the wood pile a bit.  There's apple, pear, walnut, butternut, ash, beech, red and white oak, cherry, 3-4 kinds of maple, 2 kinds of hickory, locust yadda, yadda, yadda.

We heat a big old farmhouse with wood so we can pull whatever you want out of the pile and cut or split it to whatever size you need.

Lance


----------



## the smoker (Oct 3, 2012)

That's awesome LanseR, however, sad for me I'm never out in your neck of the woods, haha


----------



## ac30 (Nov 12, 2012)

Williamsville here.

Walmart has hickory and mesquite chunks at most of their stores. You have one up on Transit there, don't you?

ac30...


----------



## LanceR (Nov 14, 2012)

I grew up in Amherst (Snyder) and Nancy is from Elma.

One other source for wood is millwork  shops such as cabinet and molding shops, hardwood flooring installers etc.  As a finish and trim carpenter who has made millwork and built custom stairs for many years a lot of what I use would have been in a dumpster or trash can.

Lance


----------

